# Local places for gear



## Drop-tine76 (Apr 24, 2013)

I am going to try to catch my first Ohio steelhead this weekend and need the basics of tackle. I have some knowledge of this kind of fishing but haven't done it much. Is there a local shop near the rocky river where I can pick up these items and possibly some advice based on current conditions.

Tight lines
Sean


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

Erie Outfitters in Sheffield Lake, talk to Craig, the most Knowledgeable on steelhead ally, has everything you need.


----------



## Drop-tine76 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Drop-tine76 (Apr 24, 2013)

Do they have spawn?


----------



## ChromeCollector (Sep 12, 2014)

Yes


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

He doesn't have as much in years past so you may want to call ahead of time.


----------



## bassclef (Jul 25, 2013)

I saw a decent amount of gear as well as some printed handout info on Steelhead fishing at the Berea Fin Feather Fur a couple weeks ago. It's located not far from the southern end of the reservation.


----------



## ChromeCollector (Sep 12, 2014)

I was at Fin Feather Fur in Middleburg Hts this past Friday, and they were totally out of everything steelhead related, except for beads. 

There was no split shot, no drennan floats, raven floats, balsa floats, no bead hooks, no micro swivels, no centerpin reels. Also, the guy that manages the fishing department told me he has seen a lot of new faces buying a lot of steelhead gear this past season.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Erie Outfitters would be the best. Rodmakers Shopin Strongsville, Ohio is 10 minutes away from the Rocky and would be my second choice. The Shop is located at St Rt82 and Prospect Rd. 440-572-0400


----------



## C.M.Jump (Apr 10, 2012)

I was in the Rodmakers a couple weeks ago and the inventory was low on about everything in the store. I think they must be waiting to restock in the spring. I was going to ask is they were going out of business - but decided not to since they were helping another customer.


----------



## mtkjay8869 (Nov 18, 2011)

I have went to all these other tackle shops even after hearing of new shipment arriving only a couple days prior to my trip but when it's all said and done I end up at Erie outfitters, it's over an hour drive for me but if u want gear they have it and I haven't made a trip where their out of stock in anything I'm looking for yet


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Yep as said many times here Erie Outfitters is the place to go not only for gear but for good information to catch you up on the sport. Second mention is Backpackers shop just down the road. not near the inventory or knowledge but they do carry a lot of stuff, mostly fly fishing related.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

Erie Outfitters or Rod Makers on the west side. Harbor Bait or Chagrin River Outfitters on the east side. If you feel like making the drive and want to make a day trip out of it, the Cabela's in Dundee, Michigan has a nice selection. Another long drive, but worth it for a good selection of tackle is NetCraft in Maumee south of Toledo.


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm telling Ya... Erie outfitters is the place for gear...


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

On the west side
Backpackers in Sheffield 
Orvis in Westlake
Erie Outfitters as stated 
I also have some gear I'd be willing to sell.


----------



## Drop-tine76 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Hate to mention a chain store but locally here in Akron area, Dick's Sporting Goods has always had most of the stuff I carry while steelheading. Their assortment of Steelie jigs and fly section is very good. Could just be because of the fact we are fairly located to the tribs, other stores in the State might not be as well equipped?


----------

